# ssh change to rdp :/



## mvpkral (Oct 10, 2019)

hi everyone i m  new on forum. i want ask a question.ihave a problem how can i change ssh place to rdp  in googlecloudplatform please can you help me ?
_


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 10, 2019)

Your question is in the wrong forum. You need to ask this question in the Google Cloud Platform forums.
This forum here is for FreeBSD OS questions but you need assistance in using the GCP.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2019)

You don't manage a FreeBSD machine with RDP, this isn't Windows. Learn to use the command line.


----------



## CraigHB (Oct 11, 2019)

FreeBSD/Xorg supporting RDP?  Now that would be something.


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 12, 2019)

CraigHB said:


> FreeBSD/Xorg supporting RDP?  Now that would be something.


Well, there is already software for that: net/xrdp

But for remote connections you could use a number of options. RDP is one of them, there is also VNC, or just plain X forwarding via ssh -X. For sure there should be others too. SSH is of course the most common way to manage remotely - simple, secure, always there.


----------



## CraigHB (Oct 12, 2019)

That's some serious reverse engineering.  RDP is pretty coveted by MS.  They're constantly working on the terminal server, it gets changed almost every update.  There's actually a separate license required to use it for multiple seats.  Though there's hacks out there I've used myself to enable it in Windows versions that don't fully support it.

In any case I don't think I'd mess with RDP on a Unix system, I'd just use an X sever with an X client, that's what it's designed for and you don't need no stinkin license.  Though RDP'ing into a Unix system from a Windows client might be kind of cool, I don't know if it would be that useful.


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 12, 2019)

CraigHB said:


> That's some serious reverse engineering.  RDP is pretty coveted by MS.  They're constantly working on the terminal server, it gets changed almost every update.  There's actually a separate license required to use it for multiple seats.  Though there's hacks out there I've used myself to enable it in Windows versions that don't fully support it.
> 
> In any case I don't think I'd mess with RDP on a Unix system, I'd just use an X sever with an X client, that's what it's designed for and you don't need no stinkin license.  Though RDP'ing into a Unix system from a Windows client might be kind of cool, I don't know if it would be that useful.


RDP works just fine on a Unix. It's a protocol.


----------

